# Bananas while cutting



## gonzo719 (Apr 24, 2005)

you guys made have to do this.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 24, 2005)

I tend to stay away from bananas while cutting and just have them as a treat every now and then.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm having one 4 oz nana with my carb loads on Mon. and Thur.


----------



## BritChick (Apr 24, 2005)

Not during the last 8 weeks of a cutting diet for me.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 24, 2005)

i dont understand what's so bad about bananas during a cut?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 24, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I'm having one 4 oz nana with my carb loads on Mon. and Thur.



Me too.  I use them usually when I have to carb up.



> i dont understand what's so bad about bananas during a cut?



sugar


----------



## njc (Apr 24, 2005)

If your doing everything right a bannana is healthy and will defenitely not throw you off track.  Sure there are more optimal foods but do not fret over bannanas. If  u lov em i say eat em.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 24, 2005)

depends on what you exactly mean by 'cutting'. 

If you are talking about the last 6 weeks of a competition preperation, then most will take them out for either a starchy carb alternatives or because they are doing low/no carb. I don't have a problem with this and think it is somewhat justified. 

If you are talking about someone who is just trying to lose some weight (or someone who is further out from a comp - say 16-8 weeks) then, all things being equal, banana's are fine and there is no real reason to take them out.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2005)

What about other fruits?  I've been trying to cut for a while, and fine it's easier for me if I mix in a little fruit (like an apple with my morning shake.)  Also, if pressed for time and need food, I'll stop at the local produce stand for some grapes, cashews, asian pears or apples.  Too much?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2005)

IMO, grapes, bananas, melons are the worst while cutting.  Better choices of fruit are apples, pears, peaches, berries, citrus.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JLB001*
> _I'm having one 4 oz nana with my carb loads on Mon. and Thur.
> 
> ...


I thought for sure Patrick would say because it'll make your penis fall off !!


----------



## Todd_ (May 22, 2005)

i put bananas in my body but not the way u think


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 23, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> i put bananas in my body but not the way u think



 ^^

i think i may just never eat a banana again since there is so much back 
and forth on it. I really don't like them that much anyway. i'll just take some
potassium pills or something.


----------

